# Outdoor concerts and bad weather are a really bad mix



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;SRkdwrmzYXg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=SRkdwrmzYXg[/MEDIA]

A similar thing happened recently at the Bluesfest here in Ottawa:


----------



## AmZ (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow, that's scary.   That man's big eyes are scary too in the second video!


----------



## MWCT (Aug 17, 2011)

I agree and my thoughts and prayers are with the families of the 5 who died.


----------



## AmZ (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow, 5 people were killed. I didn't realise. My thoughts and prayers are with the families also.


----------



## Andy (Aug 17, 2011)

In 2009 that happened in Alberta too when Kevin Costners band was playing and a woman was killed and 75 or so injured.


----------



## Andy (Aug 18, 2011)

Yet ANOTHER one today! Two reported dead. At Least 2 Reported Dead in Another Summer Concert Stage Collapse | Reuters


----------

